# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows 10 >  Действительно ли обновление до WINDOWS 10 бесплатное?

## DEL

Да, оно бесплатное. Это полная версия Windows, а не пробная или ознакомительная. Обновление доступно в течение ограниченного периода: вы можете воспользоваться этим предложением до 29 июля 2016 года. После обновления ваше устройство будет работать под управлением Windows 10.

----------

